# brother gt 381 power button not working.



## masis (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, I just bought used gt 381. when I went to test the machine it was working very good. but I brought the machine after 7 hours road trip to my office and I can not turn on the printer. I tired cable chance and different sockets didn't works. please advise what can be issue?


----------



## angel70 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,
I had a similar problem.
You have to open the machine on the right side. you will find the electric circuit. you have to test each component to see if everything is working and everything is powered correctly. There are also 2 fuses to test.
in my case, there was a contact in one of the connector card.


----------

